# homemade hamster toys?



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone had some weird and/or wonderful ideas for toys for hammy? She has a new cage extension and i'd like to fill it with some fun things for her  She already has an old teabag box that she likes to chew, scratch and generally destroy as well as sit in. A ball, a wheel, a little wooden arch she perches under. But she still seems to get bored and chew the bars early in the morning and scrape sawdust everywhere!
So some homemade entertainment tips would be handy


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

mine like pringle tubes, obv cut the metal end off, and wash it so all the salt is gone! x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah pringles are good. Toilet rolls/kitchen towel rolls, etc. Childrens' toy shape sorters...from charity shops! Am not very creative though. xx


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

I can't fit a whole shoebox in but I cut it in half and put it in, takes about a day to demolish!  A small terracota flower pot?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

the bisto gravy tubes are good!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I feed my robos millet sprays occasonally to keep them occupied shredding them to eat the seeds.

Not tried it myself, but apparantly cheap tissue boxes with the tissues left in and toilet rolls with some left on are fun to destroy. You could also paperclip up some old flannels, fleecy bits or tea towels to make hammocks - make tiny hole in each corner, feed the paperclip through and attach to cage bars.


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> I feed my robos millet sprays occasonally to keep them occupied shredding them to eat the seeds.
> 
> Not tried it myself, but apparantly cheap tissue boxes with the tissues left in and toilet rolls with some left on are fun to destroy. *You could also paperclip up some old flannels, fleecy bits or tea towels to make hammocks - make tiny hole in each corner, feed the paperclip through and attach to cage bars.*


Interesting idea! Would that be safe for a hamster, what if they tried to eat it? Could it harm them if they did swallow some material?


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

blade100 said:


> the bisto gravy tubes are good!


Ahhhh Bisto ~ :3

Maybe you can try make a mobile where its loose enough for him/her to knock it down? :thumbup:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Interesting idea! Would that be safe for a hamster, what if they tried to eat it? Could it harm them if they did swallow some material?


I thought that at first, but lots of places sell hammocks and pouches for rodents. Some of mine have some fleecy England flag snuggle pouches [email protected] were selling off very cheap when England got knocked out the World cup. They do rip the fleece apart to line their nests, but none of them seem to have had any problems with them. Rats seem to enjoy them, was going to try it wil my hamsters, but I'm running out of toy space, they already have igloos, etc handing of their cages.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I tried the bisto gravy tube and the toilet paper tubes and Cinnamon just ignored them! She is a bit of a lazy hammy though. Shes attempted to chew her box but prefers just to eat treats!


----------



## slink01 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wrap treats (a raison or monkey nut) in a kitchen towel and then stuff that in to a toilet roll and crumple the ends tightly- my hamster loves to attack the tube to get at the treat, and then she uses the kitchen towel as bedding. In fact I usually don't put much bedding in to her cage when i clean her each week, and make her work for it a bit  - which doesn't take her that long to be honest!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

slink01 said:


> I wrap treats (a raison or monkey nut) in a kitchen towel and then stuff that in to a toilet roll and crumple the ends tightly- my hamster loves to attack the tube to get at the treat, and then she uses the kitchen towel as bedding. In fact I usually don't put much bedding in to her cage when i clean her each week, and make her work for it a bit  - which doesn't take her that long to be honest!


That's a fantastic idea! going to try it tonight


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried getting a toilet roll tube, made two distant holes on one surface, I put a string through the holes and tied the strings on opposite sides of the cage, and ur hamster is then ready to SWINGGG 
My Casper loves his swing, he climbs up into the tube and starts moving so that it actually swings him to the sides, real fun to watch  
I watched the making steps somewhere on youtube, u could find lots of fun and creative ideas for ur hamsters there


----------

